# What Can Be Done to Make Long Hair on Men Popular, Again?



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 25, 2018)

Men wearing their hair short is so prevalent in western culture that it is often seen as a sign of masculinity as much as long hair is a sign of femininity. However, the practice of men having short hair is a relatively recent phenomenon, which began when soldiers fighting in World War I cut their hair short to prevent it from being infested with lice while they were in the trenches, and, unfortunately, the practice gain popularity after that.

However, during the 1960's, men began to grow their hair long as a sign of protest, and that practice remained common through the 1970's and 1980's, but then, during the 1990's, long hair on men lost popularity almost as abruptly as it had gained popularity, and, today, most men wear their hair short, again, despite the fact that their fathers very likely had long hair when they were younger.

I find this to be very unfortunate, since I like long hair, feel that it enhances a person's face (i.e., it makes an attractive face more attractive and makes an unattractive face more unattractive), and believe that the idea that men and women should have different hairstyles is completely arbitrary and foolish, so I very much would like to see long hair become popular on men, again.

What does everyone else say about this? Why did long hair on men abruptly lose popularity in the 90's, and what can be done to make it popular, again?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 25, 2018)

It already is popular, if you're good looking and can pull it off.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2018)

I blame hipsters.  Them looking so dirty and being so physically weak make it a turnoff for everybody.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 25, 2018)

Nothing you or anyone can do. It’s a personal preference.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 25, 2018)

Are you implying it's not popular now?

It's more popular now, than it has been in the last few decades.

Thanks to this new age mentality, we're currently in, more women are cutting their hair short and men leaving it long. 

A good percentage of the males in my life, have long hair. 



You think both genders having different hairstyles is arbitrary and foolish? When in the same sentence you said how it makes ugly people uglier and pretty people prettier? 

Doesn't that mean, that you're not really looking for a reason on why things are the way they are, you just want long hair for all, because that's your own taste?

If you bring genders into this, and gender equality, why not just have all women shave their hair short? If you think it's foolish for both genders to have differing hair, then you should be behind this movement as well, right?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 25, 2018)

Smoke said:


> If you bring genders into this, and gender equality, why not just have all women shave their hair short? If you think it's foolish for both genders to have differing hair, then you should be behind this movement as well, right?



It is not an accident that cultures across the world (with certain exceptions, such as African cultures) consider long hair to be a sign of beauty, because, back when humans were still hunter-gatherers, those who were hunting and gathering did not have time to focus on maintaining their appearance; therefore, a person with long and well-groomed hair was someone who had the luxury of not needing to constantly struggle to survive.


----------



## Muah (Nov 25, 2018)

for white guys? 

long locs or braids are timeless and have been fashionable for thousands of years


----------



## martryn (Nov 25, 2018)

Nitpick your history much?  Good looking guys can get away with it now.  I personally think the shape of my skull is attractive, so I keep my hair short for that reason.  Long hair also pulls attention away from my piercing blue-green eyes that bring about instant moistness in women's panties.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2018)

martryn said:


> Nitpick your history much?  Good looking guys can get away with it now.  I personally think the shape of my skull is attractive, so I keep my hair short for that reason.  Long hair also pulls attention away from my piercing blue-green eyes that bring about instant moistness in women's panties.



May I please quote this post in my signature?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 27, 2018)

it's preference. No need to be donald trump about things..

We are gonna make long hair better...


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2018)

I have long hair and it's very popular with women

Not sure where this hot take came from

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## martryn (Nov 28, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> May I please quote this post in my signature?



The answer is always yes.


----------



## Crispinianus (Nov 28, 2018)

it doesn't need to be popular

it needs to be beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 28, 2018)

I don't think it matters what is popular or not. As long as you are allowed,  everybody should have whatever haircut they like. The best option is having many options and there are stylish haircuts for both short and long hair after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 29, 2018)

Thor brought it back.


----------



## nobody (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a long beard if that counts.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 29, 2018)

martryn said:


> The answer is always yes.



Thank you very much, but I like to be polite and ask for permission first.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Thank you very much, but I like to be polite and ask for permission first.


Who cares?


----------



## Yamato (Nov 30, 2018)

I think men can rock long hair and it looks nice on some.


----------



## martryn (Dec 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Who cares?



He does, obviously.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2018)

Lead by example if you really care about popularity.


----------



## Raff (Dec 15, 2018)

It doesn't matter if it's popular or not. If you want long hair then grow it out. Who cares what anybody else thinks. You do you bro.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 15, 2018)

I wear mine long. People are only gonna care if you live somewhere like a military base or New Jersey or Miami Florida.

The former because they have that beaten into them. The latter because they're afraid their friends might think they like it in the butt if they wear their hair long. Then again, their closets are full of technicolor Nike's for every outfit so, y'know, you tell me who the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is here.

Someone with long hair or someone who owns more shoes than a woman?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 16, 2018)

Nothing except professional wrestling, porno, or rock star does long hair not get you ostracized.


----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2018)

Men shoes should have a purpose or a reason.  I have four pairs.  A pair of Converse I wear to work.  A pair of Sketchers I slip on when I want to run errands.  A pair of nice leather shoes if I have to dress up fancy.  And a pair of fluffy slippers I sometimes wear around the house when the floors are cold or when I get out of the shower.

Back in the states I might add to that list a pair of loafers for slightly more formal occasions, a pair of boots for hiking and inclement weather, a pair of water shoes for all purpose day hiking, and maybe a nasty pair of old sneakers if I have to do something that involves literally standing in garbage or feces.  In this case, the leather loafers would replace the Converse, the Converse would likely replace the Sketchers or be relegated to weekend shoes.  I would likely only wear 3 pairs with any regularity, the other shoes coming out of the closet for 2-3 days a year.

This mentality of utility of purpose is not the women's mentality.  My wife owns several dozen pairs of shoes, most of which aren't worn at all, purchased for a single occasion, worn once and then stored forever away.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The idea that shoes are a feminine accessory is a social construct that has no basis in biology, so I wish that people would stop associating footwear with women.



Nobody said they're feminine. It is however feminine to have shoes for no reason. 

I own a pair of work boots, a pair of junk shoes for car washing and casual outings, and two pairs of outing shoes, one each for the two outfit color themes I tend to wear, red and blue.


----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> I own a pair of work boots, a pair of junk shoes for car washing and casual outings, and two pairs of outing shoes, one each for the two outfit color themes I tend to wear, red and blue.



See?  Legit man talk.  I have dress shoes, work shoes, shit shoes, and two pairs of casual shoes.  Then two pairs of hiking boots depending on the time of year and the terrain.  Shoes are utilitarian.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 18, 2018)

martryn said:


> This mentality of utility of purpose is not the women's mentality.  My wife owns several dozen pairs of shoes, most of which aren't worn at all, purchased for a single occasion, worn once and then stored forever away.





Nep Nep said:


> Nobody said they're feminine. It is however feminine to have shoes for no reason.



How can the two of you be so blatantly sexist in such a manner?


----------



## Raff (Dec 18, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> Nobody said they're feminine. It is however feminine to have shoes for no reason.


Lol what. No one buys shoes for no reason. What are you even saying?

I got 12 pairs of shoes and they all got reasons why I bought them.


----------



## martryn (Dec 19, 2018)

Raff said:


> I got 12 pairs of shoes and they all got reasons why I bought them.



How many of those reasons boil down to "they look pretty"?


----------



## mali (Dec 19, 2018)

Imagine trying to gender dressing in a visually pleasing manner. Just say you don't care about how you look and keep it moving lol.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 19, 2018)

you have to validate your own choices man. wear your long hair, stay based, and don't let other people get to you.

several of my male friends have long hair and i think it's cool.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 20, 2018)

Mali said:


> Imagine trying to gender dressing in a visually pleasing manner. Just say you don't care about how you look and keep it moving lol.



Why do you require 25 pairs of shoes to look good?...


----------



## mali (Dec 20, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> Why do you require 25 pairs of shoes to look good?...


You don't. No one said you had to.


----------



## Raff (Dec 20, 2018)

martryn said:


> How many of those reasons boil down to "they look pretty"?


I don't use the word pretty to describe shoes maybe that's you but who buys stuff if they aren't attracted to it in the first place. You're not going to go buy a random winter coat off the rack. Nah, you're going to pick out the ones that appeal to you. I've got basketball shoes, running shoes, cleats, boots, and casual shoes and each of them have a reason why I wear them each day whether it is for functional and/or style purposes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 20, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Lead by example if you really care about popularity.



I am; I allow my hair to grow long, but then my parents and grandmother bother me about it, which obviously annoys me, so I then have a dilemma, should I ignore them, or should I do what they wish me to do to make them stop bothering me about it?


----------



## martryn (Dec 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am; I allow my hair to grow long, but then my parents and grandmother bother me about it, which obviously annoys me, so I then have a dilemma, should I ignore them, or should I do what they wish me to do to make them stop bothering me about it?



You're a fucking adult.  Stop letting your grandmother influence your style choices.  She likely hasn't been a reliable authority on fashion since the 70s.



			
				Raff said:
			
		

> I don't use the word pretty to describe shoes maybe that's you but who buys stuff if they aren't attracted to it in the first place. You're not going to go buy a random winter coat off the rack. Nah, you're going to pick out the ones that appeal to you. I've got basketball shoes, running shoes, cleats, boots, and casual shoes and each of them have a reason why I wear them each day whether it is for functional and/or style purposes.



So some times it is utilitarian.  But sometimes it's because you're a girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 21, 2018)

martryn said:


> You're a fucking adult.  Stop letting your grandmother influence your style choices.  She likely hasn't been a reliable authority on fashion since the 70s.



First, do not insult my grandmother; I love her very much and will not tolerate anyone who says anything negative about her.

Second, she and my parents have not been bothering me about my hair, recently, so I hope that they have decided to stop doing that.


----------



## martryn (Dec 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, do not insult my grandmother; I love her very much and will not tolerate anyone who says anything negative about her.



I wasn't insulting her...  I was saying that you shouldn't allow her to have such an influence in your life to affect even something like your choice in hairstyle. 

I remember a similar case in my family, though it's more humorous.  My younger brother gave himself a mullet for Halloween one year and went as a redneck.  It was really offensive looking.  The red-neckiest mullet I had ever seen.  Which is hilarious because my brother is a chemical engineer and hates most things associated with the mullet (Nascar, beer, hunting, being stupid, fucking your sister, etc).  It was so popular among his friends that he decided to keep it, as a joke, for as long as possible.  

Fast forward to Thanksgiving and my grandmother finally put her foot down when he saw that he had it still.  Told him, after he had already arrived at the farm, that he was not going to get a seat at the table unless the mullet disappeared.  Jacob ended up giving himself a buzz cut in the bathroom when we started eating and he realized she was serious.

And that's how a grandmother is supposed to affect positive change.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, do not insult my grandmother; I love her very much and will not tolerate anyone who says anything negative about her.


Where did he insult her?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Where did he insult her?



Obviously, you did not read his post.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Obviously, you did not read his post.


I did.  He didn't insult her at all.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I did.  He didn't insult her at all.



It is not the words that he said, it is how he said them.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is not the words that he said, it is how he said them.


Then it isn't an insult.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Then it isn't an insult.



That is your opinion; I say that an insult is in the mind of the person on the receiving end of the comment.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is your opinion; I say that an insult is in the mind of the person on the receiving end of the comment.


That's a fact actually.  He didn't disparage your grandmother in anyway or call her any deragatory names.


----------



## martryn (Dec 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is your opinion; I say that an insult is in the mind of the person on the receiving end of the comment.



STOP INSULTING ME!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 22, 2018)

martryn said:


> STOP INSULTING ME!



And @martryn has now demonstrated my point very clearly, if not eloquently.


----------



## martryn (Dec 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> And @martryn has now demonstrated my point very clearly, if not eloquently.



Oh dammit!  You got me.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 23, 2018)

What the fuck LOL


----------



## Yliane (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm attracted to men with long hair. And I don't find that long hair looks feminine! Look at the men from the north long time ago. They also had long hair and they were extremely manly. I think when famous persons like singer, actors and so on would wear long hair, people would imitate them and then more men wear long hair. It would be very welcome because men with long hair are sexy. Okay, when the man is obese, has greasy hair and his hygene is bad, I guess I wouldn't find him attractive. But it's the same with men with short hair. And long hair doensn't look good to every men.


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> However, the practice of men having short hair is a relatively recent phenomenon, which began when soldiers fighting in World War I cut their hair short to prevent it from being infested with lice while they were in the trenches, and, unfortunately, the practice gain popularity after that.



The Romans would like to have a word with you about your grasp on history...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2019)

Takaya said:


> The Romans would like to have a word with you about your grasp on history...



Why did Roman men often keep their hair short? Was it for the same reasons that many men do, today (i.e., so that is does not interfere with various tasks)?


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why did Roman men often keep their hair short? Was it for the same reasons that many men do, today (i.e., so that is does not interfere with various tasks)?



It became easier to do so once they had barbers. (And if you think Roman emperors really needed practicality... well, you may have a misguided idea of what an emperor is.)

Excerpt from an article by Elizabeth Bartman from the _American Journal of Archaeology_, titled "Hair and the Artifice of Roman Female Adornment" (2001):

As a rule Roman women had longer hair than men. In metropolitan Rome and the West, men usually wore their hair short on the crown and, when fashion or funeral ritual dictated, also on the face. (In the Greek East a different ideal, that of the bearded, long-haired philosopher, whose intellectual distractions led him to ignore his grooming, prevailed, but even there male hair was regularly shorter than female.) The relatively short hair of men, however, did not necessarily lessen the time spent on grooming. Trimming a head of hair and shaving, the rule in Rome since the second century B.C.E., were daily occupations, often performed at commercial barbering establishments. Later in the Antonine and Severan periods, full beards and longer hair on the crown were standard among males, but a carefully scissored contour avoided the impression of extravagance. (Note that the last Antonine emperor, Commodus, is condemned not for his longish curls but for his habit of sprinkling gold dust on them, a divine pretension.)

Apart from routine upkeep, however, the proper Roman male was advised to avoid excessive attention to his hair; the man who curled and annointed his locks risked scorn for appearing effeminate. Such practices had long been associated with Eastern luxury and were highly suspect at Rome; thus a supposedly womanly interest in grooming was a standard accusation in political invective. Because of these sentiments, baldness posed a delicate problem for the male, who wished to improve his appearance but also preserve his manliness- Julius Caesar masked his receding hairline with a wreath, while Domitian and Otho wore wigs.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 6, 2019)

: “Doth not nature itself teach you that if a man have long hair it is a shame unto him? But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her.”​
and

Historian Robert Bartlett has noted that in 1094 “Archbishop Anselm of Canterbury refused to give ashes or his blessing to those young men who ‘grew their hair like girls’ unless they had their hair cut.”​
These are pretty conclusive reasons why you should stop making historical claims like 'the practice of men having short hair is a relatively recent phenomenon' when you have apparently not made a thorough study of history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2019)

@Takaya, what about Samson, who never cut his hair as a sign of his devotion to God? And there is nothing in nature or biology that indicates that long hair is inherently feminine or un-masculine.


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 7, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Takaya, what about Samson, who never cut his hair as a sign of his devotion to God? And there is nothing in nature or biology that indicates that long hair is inherently feminine or un-masculine.


Old Testament, not New Testament. Big difference.
I'm not sure if you're being intentionally obtuse here, or if you really do have this much trouble with basic concepts. So I'll try to break it down for you, and hope it hits a brain cell or two on its way through.


You asked if long hair could be popular again.
Therefore, you have indicated a belief that it is not.
Therefore, you must have _some_ awareness that people's appearances can be affected by social convention.
The idea that short hair is masculine and long hair is feminine is a kind of social convention.
Societies tend to pressure people to conform to what's considered acceptable.
Are you still following me, or have I lost you yet?
You confidently declared that short hair on men comes from WWI.
This is wrong.
You should probably strive not to say things that are so blatantly incorrect.
Study history better.
Throughout history, societies have liked to create _social markers_ - things that say 'I am a member of this group, and not that one.'
A male-female divide tends to be one of those social markers.
People tend to say 'men act and look like this, and women act and look like that.'
See above about pressure to conform.
Things that make you follow social convention make you fit in.
A lot of people consider fitting in to be part of being popular.
Back to social markers: there are also social markers for 'our society is not like that society.'
If you'd bothered to read what I quoted about the Romans, you might have noticed that long hair on men was considered something other societies did.
Doing things differently to another society can be a way of saying 'our society is different and better because we don't do that thing.'
Really, you should try actually reading things.
I've probably lost you by now, haven't I?
What is natural or biological does not actually matter in this context. It's not very smart to act like it does.
There is no natural or biological explanation for why jeans are appropriate attire in some contexts and not others, for example. This is a matter of social convention.
Much like, and we're back to the beginning: whether or not long hair is considered popular. It doesn't matter if it's natural. Social convention determines popularity. Biology does not.
Okay now reread every single one of these points another three times before replying and you might have some hope of not misunderstanding them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 9, 2019)

@Takaya, I made a mistake, and I freely admit that, so there is no need to rub in the fact that I was wrong.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2019)

Long haired, hairless men.,  Oh my Freud.


----------



## Capuchin O (Feb 17, 2019)

It’s okay to be gender fluid. Express yourself in the way that makes you feel comfortable. It shouldn’t matter if it’s “popular” or not. Yes, long hair is seen as more of a feminine trait in America today, but there are plenty of women who are attracted to long hair in a man so don’t fret so much over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2019)

All it takes is for a few people to make it a trend again. Thor wears long hair after all.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 20, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> All it takes is for a few people to make it a trend again. Thor wears long hair after all.



That is good to hear; I shall see if I can accomplish that feat.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> All it takes is for a few people to make it a trend again. Thor wears long hair after all.


Not anymore


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Not anymore


In the first couple movies he did.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> In the first couple movies he did.


Hence "not anymore"


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 20, 2019)

Capuchin O said:


> It’s okay to be gender fluid. Express yourself in the way that makes you feel comfortable. It shouldn’t matter if it’s “popular” or not. Yes, long hair is seen as more of a feminine trait in America today, but there are plenty of women who are attracted to long hair in a man so don’t fret so much over it.



Really great post and I so totally agree, but just a quick public service announcement to please not rock a man bun unless you're supermodel tier because that shit will backfire.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Hence "not anymore"



But since I wasn’t referring to the new one since I haven’t seen them, I remain correct.  
And hair grows back, so I’m also correct.  

Remember, often in history it’s not always what really happened but often what somebody wants you to think what happened.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> But since I wasn’t referring to the new one since I haven’t seen them, I remain correct.
> And hair grows back, so I’m also correct.
> 
> Remember, often in history it’s not always what really happened but often what somebody wants you to think what happened.


Not my fault you're embarrassingly behind on the movies, that just makes you wrong


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Not my fault you're embarrassingly behind on the movies, that just makes you wrong



I’ll have you know that the latest movie I saw was Happy Death Day To U 2 [sic]


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 21, 2019)

Give my boy clay Matthews more commercials and possibly a part in a movie. Boom problem solved.


----------

